# Any feedback about this CO?



## wearytraveler (Dec 24, 2016)

I realized I'm running low on coconut oil and I usually get a gallon at a time since I only make soap for myself and family/friends.  I saw this for a decent price (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01766NTU8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) and wondered if anyone here thinks it's a good buy.

Thanks!


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 24, 2016)

Is that price right?  Nutiva is usually extremely expensive - so grab it! It's the brand I often buy to cook with and is usually pearly white and simply gorgeous.

ETA: I get food grade but cheap looking co from Big Lots for 12 bucks a gallon. There's nothing wrong with it but I am disappointed with its yellow tinged color. A gallon of Nutiva
at Costco in S CA. was about 42 dollars last time I DIDN'T buy it.


----------



## wearytraveler (Dec 24, 2016)

Price is correct.  Not sure why it's lower than this one (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B4ZE2IU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) which is closer to what you quoted.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 25, 2016)

http://www.snappypopcorn.com/store/pc/4-1-Gallon-White-Coconut-Oil-4p60.htm

If you are stocking up. Lasts me just over a year.


----------



## wearytraveler (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for that link.  If I made lots of soap I'd definitely jump on that as the price is better than Amazon.  However, I am actually just about to run out of my one gallon Snappy and was looking to try something different.  I make about 10 - 12 batches per year and I use less CO in my recipe than what is commonly used so one gallon is perfect for me.




Steve85569 said:


> http://www.snappypopcorn.com/store/pc/4-1-Gallon-White-Coconut-Oil-4p60.htm
> 
> If you are stocking up. Lasts me just over a year.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 26, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Is that price right?  Nutiva is usually extremely expensive - so grab it! It's the brand I often buy to cook with and is usually pearly white and simply gorgeous.
> 
> ETA: I get food grade but cheap looking co from Big Lots for 12 bucks a gallon. There's nothing wrong with it but I am disappointed with its yellow tinged color. A gallon of Nutiva
> at Costco in S CA. was about 42 dollars last time I DIDN'T buy it.



Here, the local Winco has the Better Body CO at $9.98(usually $11 something)  56 oz /1.75qt  /1.6L
The Big Lots Butcher Boy CO 60 oz container $7.50  They are the exact same container. The fill line on the Butcher Boy is nearly to the top and the Better Body is just below the neck of the jar. Both are non GMO certified.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 26, 2016)

My granddaughter has a peanut allergy, the Nutiva oil says it's bottled in a facility that also bottles peanut oil, anyone know if any peanut cross contamination would survive the soaping process?


----------



## Scooter (Dec 26, 2016)

wearytraveler said:


> Thanks for that link.  If I made lots of soap I'd definitely jump on that as the price is better than Amazon.  However, I am actually just about to run out of my one gallon Snappy and was looking to try something different.  I make about 10 - 12 batches per year and I use less CO in my recipe than what is commonly used so one gallon is perfect for me.



This is just my opinion, FWIW, but any time I see a price on Amazon that seems too good to be true, I take a long, hard look at the seller, assuming it is not Amazon or the original manufacturer.

Scooter


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 26, 2016)

It says it's shipped from and sold by Amazon


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 28, 2016)

mommycarlson said:


> My granddaughter has a peanut allergy, the Nutiva oil says it's bottled in a facility that also bottles peanut oil, anyone know if any peanut cross contamination would survive the soaping process?





I believe any potential peanut proteins that could have contaminated the product would survive saponification.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you houseofwool.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 28, 2016)

Better to err on the safe side when dealing with allergic reactions.
Especially with little ones that may not be able or willing to communicate discomfort to Gramma or Grampa.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree Steve, wouldn't want her to have any issues with gramma's soap


----------



## Arimara (Dec 28, 2016)

mommycarlson said:


> My granddaughter has a peanut allergy, the Nutiva oil says it's bottled in a facility that also bottles peanut oil, anyone know if any peanut cross contamination would survive the soaping process?



If you were to risk it, refined oil may be better for consideration. I don't want to encourage such a risk but I also have to note that for a child with tree nut allergies, my daughter has been fine with my soaps that do NOT contain virgin CO and some regular commercial brands that also have that oil (I highly doubt a company is going to use virgin CO  for a mass produced line of soap).

Still, I don't like taking such risks at the expense of anyone, especially a child. I know some of the pain of having an allergy flair-up (cured pork products have made me break out in itchy hives after eating them) so I definitely don't want that for your grandbaby.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 28, 2016)

Arimara, it's not worth the risk. I know chances are pretty low of cross contamination but it's on the label so I'm guessing it's possible.  She doesn't have any tree nut allergies so far, just peanut.  This is the first time I've seen a cross contamination warning on an oil label like that.


----------



## earlene (Jan 5, 2017)

I can certainly see how cross contact could actually occur in the case of a large manufacturing company that produces multiple types of oils.  All it takes is a tiny bit of peanut protein to be overlooked on the equipment when they start processing the coconut (or other oil).

I see cross contact all the time in restaurants.  People without these types of issues often don't even think of it, and even when they learn about it, often don't make permanent changes of habitual activity.  (Such as using a knife to cut meat, then using the same knife to cut bread. - just one example of cross contact.) 

But large manufacturing companies not only depend on huge numbers of people to follow through on the training but also lots of moving parts that need to be thoroughly cleaned between uses in order to avoid or eliminate cross-contact.


----------

